# French, German, Spanish



## infinitus (Nov 28, 2008)

Okay so my school have this "elective module" thing going on and I'm choosing to learn a third language as one of the last few choices. If somehow I don't get into my first few choices, at least I'll get to go for either one of these languages.

Basic conversational, by the way.

So in terms of relation to English, ease to grasp (I'm bilingual, English and Mandarin) and sexiness, which one should I go for?


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 28, 2008)

sexiness? Definitely spanish!


----------



## infinitus (Nov 28, 2008)

Swoncen said:


> sexiness? Definitely spanish!



My friend was comparing french and spanish in terms of sexiness, and he said french was "sleek sexy" and spanish was "passionate sexy". 

How sexy is french? I'm currently leaning towards french cos' my friend mentioned you can curse in french AND still sound like a compliment.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 28, 2008)

How bout Italian

Or Dutch (it's easy, it's like speaking English with a bad cold and a piece of popcorn lodged in your throat)


----------



## infinitus (Nov 28, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> How bout Italian
> 
> Or Dutch (it's easy, it's like speaking English with a bad cold and a piece of popcorn lodged in your throat)



I will take Italian if I could to declare my love for pizzas, but it's not one of the choices, and neither is Dutch too. I have other choices like Bahasa Indonesia and Vietnamese, but I don't really like Asian languages =/


----------



## Ellis (Nov 28, 2008)

I'd go with spanish just because it is more widely used than french and german combined. But I do also think its the most closely related to english and easiest of the three to grasp (although I never tried to learn much french). As for sexiness, they're all pretty sexy compared english, but I think french would win that one.


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 28, 2008)

I would go for French.
It's a beautiful language, and in my opinion more beautiful than Spanish.

German is extremely hard to learn for a foreigner and doesn't even sound nice to many people (although Goethe used to be a pro in writing beautiful German sentences ).

However, I know a lot of people who say that French sounds "homosexual".


----------



## infinitus (Nov 28, 2008)

Ellis said:


> I'd go with spanish just because it is more widely used than french and german combined. But I do also think its the most closely related to english and easiest of the three to grasp (although I never tried to learn much french). As for sexiness, they're all pretty sexy compared english, but I think french would win that one.



I doubt I'll be using this language much outside of the lesson, so it's actually just a "for fun's sake" thing.  K thanks anyway.



Sin-H said:


> I would go for French.
> It's a beautiful language, and in my opinion more beautiful than Spanish.
> 
> German is extremely hard to learn for a foreigner and doesn't even sound nice to many people (although Goethe used to be a pro in writing beautiful German sentences ).
> ...



And so I've heard. Spanish and French are my top choices now, heh. Thanks.


----------



## Tox|k (Nov 28, 2008)

I heard german is good because it's very phonetic. Personally I'd go with french. I used to hate having to learn it in school, but now I think it's such a beautiful language.


----------



## toast (Nov 28, 2008)

I had that choice too between French, German or Spanish.

I took German. It's way cool and fun


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 28, 2008)

For me, I hate foreign language classes. I didn't have an option in 7th grade, I had to take French. I had an option of French, Spanish, German, and Chinese in 9th. I had to pick French again because I don't want to learn more languages and taking Chinese would be cheating. Now, I forgot most of the French I learned. I think being forced to learn languages in school is pointless. If you want to go to that country, you would be internally motivated to learn it by yourself and you will learn even more once you know the basics and go to that country. A few months of that experience will teach you more of the language than sleeping through class for several years in a school. If you actually like language classes, then pick anything you want and enjoy.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 28, 2008)

learn german, it's quite nice ^^ also you will understand some more dutch since most of it is like a combo of german in englisch in my ears


----------



## rubikaz (Nov 28, 2008)

infinitus said:


> Swoncen said:
> 
> 
> > sexiness? Definitely spanish!
> ...



I didn't know it and I'm from Spain!!!

Well, do you know how many persons can speak some languages?


1. Chinesse (more of 1.000.000.000)
2. English (512.000.000)
3. Hindi: (498.000.000, but it is spoken only in India)
4. Spanish (391.000.000, spain, a lot of south american countries...)
5. Russian: (280.000.000)
6. Arabic (245.000.000)
7. Bengali (211.000.000)
8. Portuguese (192.000.000, Portugal and Brazil)
9. Malay (160.000.000)
10. Japansse (125.000.000)

I think that the numbers are how many persons can speak that language as their First language (I think that more of 125.000.000 of persons can speak french but not as first language). There are other different lists but with similar results (in other list, french is in the 10th position).

I think you should learn spanish because maybe it will be more usefull for you.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm personally so sick of spanish, like 70% of the people in my town speak it. I'm learning french, I would have chose German if it was offered.


----------



## Crickets (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm going to learn spanish. I would like to learn German, it's cooler I think. But I'm prolly gunna be a fireman. And spanish would prolly help more.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 28, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> For me, I hate foreign language classes. I didn't have an option in 7th grade, I had to take French. I had an option of French, Spanish, German, and Chinese in 9th. I had to pick French again because I don't want to learn more languages and taking Chinese would be cheating. Now, I forgot most of the French I learned. I think being forced to learn languages in school is pointless. If you want to go to that country, you would be internally motivated to learn it by yourself and you will learn even more once you know the basics and go to that country. A few months of that experience will teach you more of the language than sleeping through class for several years in a school. If you actually like language classes, then pick anything you want and enjoy.



I always thought the same thing

english, okay, that's the most spoken language in the world so it's important to know, but only frenchies, belgians and other near countries need french and only Spaniards, close countries and mexicans need spanish, same for the other languages (Chinese doesn't count, china is huge. If in china they'd speak Klingon, Klingon would be the most spoken language in the world)
Why learn German in Asia, or Japanese in europe. YOU DON'T NEED IT


----------



## Dene (Nov 28, 2008)

Choose German! Coolest language ever! (Well, perhaps behind Russian and Polish)


----------



## pcharles93 (Nov 28, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > For me, I hate foreign language classes. I didn't have an option in 7th grade, I had to take French. I had an option of French, Spanish, German, and Chinese in 9th. I had to pick French again because I don't want to learn more languages and taking Chinese would be cheating. Now, I forgot most of the French I learned. I think being forced to learn languages in school is pointless. If you want to go to that country, you would be internally motivated to learn it by yourself and you will learn even more once you know the basics and go to that country. A few months of that experience will teach you more of the language than sleeping through class for several years in a school. If you actually like language classes, then pick anything you want and enjoy.
> ...



Ah-ha-ha-ha. English is not the most spoken language in the world. If you cared to scroll up before you posted, you would see that nice chart that proves you wrong. English, I think, is the most widespread language. Damn American media. You'd be quite surprised at how close minded you are. Try looking at countries and their official languages. Southeastern Asia has Vietnam and Laos which have French listed as an official language. And if you haven't looked at a map yet, I'm pretty sure most , if not all, of South America speaks Spanish. A couple years ago, some schools in Europe have started to teach Mandarin. Why? Because they are confident that their students will become higher-ups in large businesses which calls for communicating with other nations, most likely China.


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 28, 2008)

Dene said:


> Choose German! Coolest language ever! (Well, perhaps behind Russian and Polish)



For some reason, Japanese is the coolest language to me. (Maybe because of the anime I watch)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 29, 2008)

I took German. I felt that Spanish was overrated and the French teacher was evil, I heard.

Besides, there are some very nice German cars.


----------



## Faz (Nov 29, 2008)

australian slang all the way!
Nah, seriously, french is really cool

j'adore le cube de rubiks.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 29, 2008)

I took French for 5 years and I was miserable the whole time. The language itself isn't bad, but whenever I talk to someone else taking French, regardless of where they're from, they seem to always despise the teacher.


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 29, 2008)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I took French for 5 years and I was miserable the whole time. The language itself isn't bad, but whenever I talk to someone else taking French, regardless of where they're from, *they seem to always despise the teacher.*


No my French teacher is awesome. If you're 15 minutes late to class, you don't get into trouble. She gives us candy every Friday, lets us watch movies (English language).

And then if we get like an 80 on a test, she lets you correct everything and raises the grade up to 100. And everybody practically gets As for report cards in her class. 

Sometimes people eat and do homework in there and she doesn't really care. And she doesn't really give homework.


----------



## cubeman34 (Nov 29, 2008)

are you serious


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 29, 2008)

cubeman34 said:


> are you serious


Yes I am


----------



## Henxu (Nov 29, 2008)

I would take Spanish, well, I born here (in Spain) so i think it's easy  For me to study Chinese is a HARD work... but well, if I was you, i would take Spanish. 

PD: Rubik's cube fan, are you serious... If my teachers would be like that... mwajajaja


----------



## blade740 (Nov 29, 2008)

If you learn French, you can speak to Edouard Chambon. 
If you learn Spanish, you can speak to David Calvo Vivas.
If you learn German, you can speak to Stefan Pochmann.

I think the choice is obvious.


----------



## pcharles93 (Nov 30, 2008)

blade740 said:


> If you learn French, you can speak to Edouard Chambon.
> If you learn Spanish, you can speak to David Calvo Vivas.
> If you learn German, you can speak to Stefan Pochmann.
> 
> I think the choice is obvious.



Fr-Fr-French? No, no, Spanish!! No, definitely French.


----------



## coolmission (Nov 30, 2008)

French is a VERY hard language to get fluent in.

I have been speaking french since I was 9 years old, and I still have a crappy vocabulary.

It is a beautiful language, but very hard to master.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 30, 2008)

spanish cos it's the 2nd most spoken language


----------



## Dene (Nov 30, 2008)

blade740 said:


> If you learn French, you can speak to Edouard Chambon.
> If you learn Spanish, you can speak to David Calvo Vivas.
> If you learn German, you can speak to Stefan Pochmann.
> 
> I think the choice is obvious.



Erm... German? 

EDIT: I want Cube Smileys on here.


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 30, 2008)

Henxu said:


> PD: Rubik's cube fan, are you serious... If my teachers would be like that... mwajajaja


Yes I'm serious.


----------



## rubikaz (Dec 2, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> only Spaniards, close countries and mexicans need spanish



Argentina, Chile, Peru, Colombia, etc are not close to Spain and they speak Spanish. Almost all south-american countries speak spanish.



blade740 said:


> If you learn French, you can speak to Edouard Chambon.
> If you learn Spanish, you can speak to David Calvo Vivas.
> If you learn German, you can speak to Stefan Pochmann.
> 
> I think the choice is obvious.



If you can speak english you can speak with all them, so "stupid" argument


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 2, 2008)

i did all three. do spanish, honestly.


----------

